# Anyone know this species of acro?



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

It grows very strangely. It always plates and sends up these little branches that don't really turn into anything else. I really don't think its and efflo or solitaryensis... but I could be wrong..



top down


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

They base and grow up a bit and base some more and grow up. The base size tells you how big it will be when it begins to go vertical. 

That's a beautiful coral! Ever want to break a piece off I'd love some!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Reef keeper said:


> They base and grow up a bit and base some more and grow up. The base size tells you how big it will be when it begins to go vertical.
> 
> That's a beautiful coral! Ever want to break a piece off I'd love some!


I have a few frags cut and ready for sale presently.

It's in my sale thread 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Tristan said:


> I have a few frags cut and ready for sale presently.
> 
> It's in my sale thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I looked for that.

Can you send me the link or pm your info?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Agreed I really like this!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=215778

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Looking forward to getting it this week!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

You get my pm?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

I Did.

Just been a hectic couple days.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

No problem, just wasn't sure. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

how much for a frag?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have two left. One at $35 and one at $60

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

